# Where Did It Go?



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just replied to Powells What he has/hasn't bought which i deduce was of the TVR flavour & as soon as i posted, the bloody thread has vanished.

I assume you thought you were getting it, placed the edit for about 5mins saying finance was a no go & have now removed the thread.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After doing the deal with the dealer this morning and being excited all day at the prospect of being a TVR owner again, then finding out 20 mins ago that the finance was a no go due to no finance company being willing to underwrite a TVR balloon payment in the companies current state, I feel a bit embarrased at counting my chickens - so I asked the mods to remove the thread.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> After doing the deal with the dealer this morning and being excited all day at the prospect of being a TVR owner again, then finding out 20 mins ago that the finance was a no go due to no finance company being willing to underwrite a TVR balloon payment in the companies current state, I feel a bit embarrased at counting my chickens - so I asked the mods to remove the thread.


Nah, you did it yourself.

Think you were mad to consider it to be honest. A TVR in the current climate is definately a cash purchase for people who can afford to gamble on the state of the company.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> After doing the deal with the dealer this morning and being excited all day at the prospect of being a TVR owner again, then finding out 20 mins ago that the finance was a no go due to no finance company being willing to underwrite a TVR balloon payment in the companies current state, I feel a bit embarrased at counting my chickens - so I asked the mods to remove the thread.


Which TVR was it?? You'd edited your initial thread before i'd read it. Was it another T350??

Have to agree with Tim that a TVR in todays climate is a very very risky proposition, unless it was virtually being given away.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Think you were mad to consider it to be honest. A TVR in the current climate is definately a cash purchase for people who can afford to gamble on the state of the company.





W7 PMC said:


> Have to agree with Tim that a TVR in todays climate is a very very risky proposition, unless it was virtually being given away.


I know you're both right, but given the current developments of Smolenski selling to the two US guys, things look bright for them again. Couple that with my deep yearning for another TVR, and it's difficult to keep it under control.

Perhaps this was an omen (time will tell), but I hope to be back in one by the summer, for sure.



p.s. Paul, it was THIS and THIS one.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Think you were mad to consider it to be honest. A TVR in the current climate is definately a cash purchase for people who can afford to gamble on the state of the company.
> ...


I think you're better off spending your R8 money on yor heating bills, council tax, and if there's anything left, that nice watch you wanted.

Personally, I hope you put it in a saving's account until the chap gets his car, as since no build slots have been allocated AT ALL, I'm still not entirely sure what you've sold him...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Personally, I hope you put it in a saving's account until the chap gets his car, as since no build slots have been allocated AT ALL, I'm still not entirely sure what you've sold him...


I had heard a sniff of this on another forum! The estimated 2 month UK delay is true then? The guy I sold my place to is now in the hands of the dealer, so any delays are the dealers responsibility, not mine. The placement I sold wasn't with any conditions, it was just confirmed slot in the q.

As I'm no longer on the Audi system, I'm not getting any updates, so I'm out of the loop.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Personally, I hope you put it in a saving's account until the chap gets his car, as since no build slots have been allocated AT ALL, I'm still not entirely sure what you've sold him...
> ...


There *are* no updates. But then cars were never expect to appear until May/June at the earliest, anyway...

Nobody is suggesting a "delay" - but with limited volume, cars will only trickle through I expect, so I'm certainly not expecting mine til autumn.

Regarding the dealer and the queue - that's exactly what I meant. Audi hasn't officially allocated slots yet, and ordering is being handled by a central team, so its very likely your guy won't get your slot. That's what we're being told, anyway.

So if I was you, protect yourself. AFAIK the dealer couldn't confirm a place in the "queue" because there isn't one, and if he finds out you've sold him something that neither you nor the dealer could actually sell, he'll want his money back. I know I would!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The first cars are mid May - my slot was apparantly one of those becasue of when I put my deposit down, and that's what the dealer told the buyer too. The updates I got were weekly from the dealer telling me the current situation, when spec had to be finalised, and when prodcution would start.

What spec have you gone for?



jampott said:


> So if I was you, protect yourself. AFAIK the dealer couldn't confirm a place in the "queue" because there isn't one, and if he finds out you've sold him something that neither you nor the dealer could actually sell, he'll want his money back. I know I would!


NMP, he knew what he was buying. There was nothing shady about it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> The first cars are mid May - my slot was apparantly one of those becasue of when I put my deposit down, and that's what the dealer told the buyer too. The updates I got were weekly from the dealer telling me the current situation, when spec had to be finalised, and when prodcution would start.
> 
> What spec have you gone for?
> 
> ...


Kev, with all respect, your dealer was telling porkies. Just like NuTTs has contacts with Audi UK, the guys on the R8 forum are in contact directly with Audi - not just the dealer network, but the R8 team and the product guys - both for the UK and Europe. They haven't even finalised pricing for the USA yet, and are still finalising the gearbox software.

The weekly updates from the dealer were just flannel. Some dealers have even been asking for Â£10k, and definitely nobody in the UK, even some with deposits down around or before yours, have anything like a "date" from Audi. Not even a date to finalise the order. Audi are even changing the spec quite regularly. A tracker is now standard, for instance.

I'm not suggesting there was anything dodgy, but if your dealer can't deliver what you've sold (a place in the queue) then he'll be pissed off. As the R8 team are determined they're "in control" of orders, and know the names of the people who showed interest, his name won't be on the list...


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

What happened Kev ?

having been out in a Tiv for the first time recently i understand that side, does the golf just leave you a bit cold ? i know mine did once the new car novelty wore off :?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Thats a real shame have you thought about a year old car( cutting down amount of capital you need) and a different way of financing it e.g take a slightly longer loan period with no redemption penalties this way you can get out when you want to a little like a balloon payment but you are responible for it... :?:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Think you were mad to consider it to be honest. A TVR in the current climate is definately a cash purchase for people who can afford to gamble on the state of the company.
> ...


Not being the font of knowledge on all things TVR, is that a Sagaris?? What are the vital stats on one of those??


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


It is a Sagaris some details below for more see

http://www.tvr.co.uk/specification_sagaris.php

0 to 60 mph: 3.7 seconds

0 to 100 mph: 8.1 seconds

Maximum speed: 160+ mph

Maximum power: 380 bhp @ 7,000â€"7,500rpm

Maximum torque: 349 ft lbs @ 5,000 rpm

Maximum rpm: 7,800 rpm


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

cuTTsy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


0 -







about oooh, 4 miles.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Ta & holy fcuk. That's a quick car.

I guess they must be very very light to get that kind of performance from 380BHP.

One oddity, how come the top speed is only 160+? surely if it can hit 60 in sub 4 seconds & 100 in 8.1 seconds then it should be able to fly through at least 180MPH or are they limited??


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Leg said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


 [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

W7 PMC said:


> cuTTsy said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Aren't most Trev's @ 1100 kg ?


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Taken from the TVR website...

Weight: 1078 kg 560kg (front); 518kg (rear)


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Ta & holy fcuk. That's a quick car.
> I guess they must be very very light to get that kind of performance from 380BHP.
> One oddity, how come the top speed is only 160+? surely if it can hit 60 in sub 4 seconds & 100 in 8.1 seconds then it should be able to fly through at least 180MPH or are they limited??


Any faster, and bits of the car start flying off! Read this mths Evo mag 

Kev, WTF are you doing? You only just bought an R32......
There's top-flight premiership WAGS in Cheshire who don't drive as many different cars as you do


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Ta & holy fcuk. That's a quick car.
> ...


They do indeed - drove one last year(ish) for a UKTV car of the year program, one lap in and the passenger window fell into the door (not really a problem) then two laps later the bonnet flew open at speed 

The chap from TVR blamed it on the fact that they had taken the car apart that morning (why?...) but it didn't instill much confidence!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Where would the bike go then Kev? :?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Where would the bike go then Kev? :?


Probably the same place as the one i bought 2 years ago 
.
.
.
.
Back of the garage flat tyres, covered in dust


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

cuTTsy said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > cuTTsy said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] yet another tumbleweed post, or should that be 4000 +.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> What happened Kev ?


Nothing in particular, the R32 is a great car, but... it's not a TVR, and I soooo want to own one again. With summer coming too, it's a perfect excuse to get behind the wheel.



W7 PMC said:


> I guess they must be very very light to get that kind of performance from 380BHP.
> 
> One oddity, how come the top speed is only 160+? surely if it can hit 60 in sub 4 seconds & 100 in 8.1 seconds then it should be able to fly through at least 180MPH or are they limited??


The BHP stats on the TVR website were ammended when TVR applied to sell cars in the states. The cars actually push out 400bhp and go on to around 180. The speed above 150 though is very gradual because the car generates so much downforce.

HERE is the brilliant Top Gear review, that I love to watch ever now and then when I need a TVR 'fix'! And talking of fixing, after the TG review TVR ammended the bonnet catches so it didn't try and rip itself off at speed.



NaughTTy said:


> Where would the bike go then Kev? :?


Well if all goes to plan, it will go in the missues new car when she gets it!

But things aren't looking too rosy at the mo, and after spending another day hunting for finance, it looks lie the Saggy is going to have to wait for another couple of months at least until the US plans are announced.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > What happened Kev ?
> ...


Can't say i blame you, Hallsie who goes to the LEEK meets took me out in his Tuscan (red rose spec i think) and it was just relentless........not as quick as my Scoob of course :wink: but still quick :lol:

What i would say about the Golf and i agree with you, its a great car does every thing perfectly, well probably too well, but it dosen't set your world /pants on fire

As we come from a similar industry go for it, the money may not always be there, better to live a day as a Lion than a lifetime as a Sheep ..............................................Hmm that'll be the third glass of Chablis taking effect :lol:

Tony


----------

